# العنصريه في العهد القديم



## yousef5 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع 

اريد ان اعرف لماذا هناك الكثير من النصوص العنصريه في العهد القديم 

وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> سلام للجميع
> اريد ان اعرف لماذا هناك الكثير من النصوص *العنصريه في العهد القديم *
> وشكرا


 

*رجاء ذكر الآية *

*لكي تكون الإجابة هادفة وموجَّهه *

*رجاء عدم إلقاء الإتهامات العشوائية .... لا تنسى أنك تتعامل مع كلمة الله *

*عبَّر عما تريد فهمة ... في تواضع أمام الله في كلمته *


----------



## yousef5 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

علي سبيل المثال هذه الايه 


" للأجنبى تقرض بربا ولكن لأخيك لا تقرض بربا" (تثنية 23). 
" لا تأكلوا جثة ما.. تعطيها للغريب الذى فى أبوابك فيأكلها" (تثنية 14 الآية 21). 
"  أبناء المستوطنين النازلين عندكم تستعبدونهم إلى الدهر.. وتتخذون منهم  عبيداً وإماءً .. أخوتكم من بنى إسرائيل فلا يتسلط إنسان على أخيه بعنف"


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ل*ا تُقرض أخاك بِرِبا فضة، أو ربا طعام، أو ربا شيء ما ممَّا يُقرَض بربا.

للأجنبي تقرض بِرِبا،

ولكن لأخيك لا تقرض بِرِبا،

لكي يباركك الرب إلهك في كل ما تمتد إليه يدك في الأرض التي أنت داخل إليها لتمتلكها" [19-20].

رفض إقراض الأخ بِرِبا، لأنَّه يفترض أنَّه يطلب ذلك عن عوزٍ واحتياج. لهذا سألنا الرب ليس فقط لا نطلب الربا، بل ولا نطلب رد الدين، قائلاً: "وإن أقرضتم الذين ترجون أن تستردُّوا منهم، فأيّ فضل لكم، فإن الخطاة أيضًا يفعلون ذلك" (لو 6: 35). لقد أكد الرسول أنَّه ليس للطماعين أن يرثوا ملكوت الله (1 كو 6: 10).

بالنسبة للغرباء تقدِّم القروض بفوائد لأنَّه يُفترض أنَّه يطلب ذلك من أجل التجارة. فالنفع مشترك، حيث يتاجر الغريب بالمال، وينال اليهودي نصيبًا من ربحه خلال الفائدة.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*" لا تأكلوا جثة ما.. تعطيها للغريب الذى فى أبوابك فيأكلها" (تثنية 14 الآية 21). 
النص يوضح لبنى إسرائيل ان اكل الجثث محرم بالنسبة لهم وإن كانوا يستطيعون التخلص منها بإعطائها لأى اجنبى يقبل اكلها فهى شريعة تحريم لبنى إسرايل ليس فيها أى عنصرية البته*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*عزيزى يوسف يجب ان تفهم ان هذا هو العهد القديم الشعب كان فى مرحلة الطفولة الروحية اما الان فى العهد الجديد نحن نعيش فى عهد النضج الروحى حيث نقلنا الرب يسوع الى مستوى روحى اعلى 


بالنسبة للربا الرب كان يريد ان يعلم شعبة مستوى من المحبة وهى محبة الاخ فهذا ما كانوا يستطيعون فعله فى مرحلة طفولتهم الروحية ان يحب الشخص اخاه فلا يقرضة بربا و لايستطيع العبرانى فى العهد القديم عهد الناموس تقديم محبة اعلى من ذلك 


فهو يقرض اخاه بدون فوائد ولكن يقرض الغريب بفوائد كأسلوب للتجارة ليس أكثر 


اما فى العهد الجديد انتقلنا الى مستوى اعلى روحيا والان مطلوب مننا ان نحب جميع الناس سواء كان قريب او غريب او حتى الاعداء 



اما اكل الجثة الميتة فهذا بحسب الشريعة نجاسة والرب هنا لايطلب من الشعب اجبار الغريب او الاجنبى على اكل الجثث الميتة ولكن الشعوب الوثنية كانت لاتمانع فى اكل الجثث الميتة 


فالرب هنا يوصى شعبه فقط بعدم اكل الجثث الميتة والتخلص منها او بيعها لمن يأكلها 


وهذا ايضا لان هذا الشعب كان طفلا روحيا فالله كان يعطى لهم هذة الوصاية ليحافظ عليهم من نجاسات الشعوب حولهم 


كما ان عدم اكل جثة ميتة هو رمز روحى للشخص المسيحى المؤمن الان ان لايقترب نحو الاشياء الميتة والنجسة فى العالم*


----------



## yousef5 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *" لا تأكلوا جثة ما.. تعطيها للغريب الذى فى أبوابك فيأكلها" (تثنية 14 الآية 21).
> النص يوضح لبنى إسرائيل ان اكل الجثث محرم بالنسبة لهم وإن كانوا يستطيعون التخلص منها بإعطائها لأى اجنبى يقبل اكلها فهى شريعة تحريم لبنى إسرايل ليس فيها أى عنصرية البته*




لماذا يا اخي التفرقه بين اليهودي والاجنبي في العهد القديم 
لماذا يعطيها للاجنبي لياكلها اذا كان هو لا ياكلها الا لان الاجنبي اقل منه 
هل في العهد الجديد مثل هذا النوع ن الايات ؟ّ! اذا فهذه عنصريه

واين الرد علي هذه الايه 

 "  أبناء المستوطنين النازلين عندكم تستعبدونهم إلى الدهر.. وتتخذون منهم   عبيداً وإماءً .. أخوتكم من بنى إسرائيل فلا يتسلط إنسان على أخيه بعنف"


----------



## yousef5 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *عزيزى يوسف يجب ان تفهم ان هذا هو العهد القديم الشعب كان فى مرحلة الطفولة الروحية اما الان فى العهد الجديد نحن نعيش فى عهد النضج الروحى حيث نقلنا الرب يسوع الى مستوى روحى اعلى
> 
> 
> بالنسبة للربا الرب كان يريد ان يعلم شعبة مستوى من المحبة وهى محبة الاخ فهذا ما كانوا يستطيعون فعله فى مرحلة طفولتهم الروحية ان يحب الشخص اخاه فلا يقرضة بربا و يستطيع العبرانى فى العهد القديم عهد الناموش تقديم محبة اعلى من ذلك
> ...



اذا يا اختي العهد القديم ليس له قيمه بدون العهد الجديد وعلي ان لا اؤمن بالكثير من الايات التي فيه وعلي ان الغيها


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> لماذا يا اخي التفرقه بين اليهودي والاجنبي في العهد القديم
> لماذا يعطيها للاجنبي لياكلها اذا كان هو لا ياكلها الا لان الاجنبي اقل منه
> هل في العهد الجديد مثل هذا النوع ن الايات ؟ّ! اذا فهذه عنصريه
> 
> ...



*يا غالى هى فين التفرقة ديه ياغالى ؟

هو الرب قال تأكلهالوه بالعافية ؟

انت مقرتش مشاركاتنا ولا ايه ؟

يابنى الشعوب الوثنية كانت بتاكل الجثث الميتة ده الطبيعى بتاعهم اما شعب الرب لا لا يتنجس بأكل الميت 

ارجع ياغالى اقرا الردود تانى  
*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> اذا يا اختي العهد القديم ليس له قيمه بدون العهد الجديد وعلي ان لا اؤمن بالكثير من الايات التي فيه وعلي ان الغيها



*
*  *[font=&quot]ياغالى لايمكن فهم العهد الجديد عهد النعمة بدون العهد القديم عهد الناموس والشرائع [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]ياعزيزى الكتاب بيقول ان الناموس كان مؤدبنا للمسيح [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]زى ما بيقول فى غلاطية 3 : 23 [/font][font=&quot]

"[/font][font=&quot]ولكن قبلما جاء الايمان كنا محروسين تحت الناموس مغلقا علينا الى الايمان العتيد أن يعلن اذا قد كان الناموس مؤدبنا الى المسيح لكى نتبرر بالآيمان[/font][font=&quot] "
 
[/font][font=&quot]اى اننا مكنش ممكن نفهم عمل المسيح من اجلنا من غير ما نشوف الناموس والشريعة [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]الناموس هو القانون هو الحكم على الخطية هو دينونة الخطية [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]الناموس يشخص حالة الانسان الخاطى [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]اما عمل المسيح هو العلاج لهذا التشخيص [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]الناموس يقول لك انك انسان خاطى امام الله لكنه لايستطيع ان يخلصك [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]نعم يوجد اشياء فى العهد القديم لانعمل بها الان لاننا انتقلنا من الطفولة الروحية الى النضج من شعب ارضى يملك ملك ارضى الى شعب سماوى [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]نحن لانقدم ذبائح مثلهم لانها كانت رمز للمسيح الذبيحة الحقيقية [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]ومتى تم المرموز اليه بطل الرمز [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]لكن ماذا نفعل بالعهد القديم الان ولماذا نقرأة [/font][font=&quot]

1- [/font][font=&quot]لآنه كلمة الله [/font][font=&quot]

2- [/font][font=&quot]كما يقول الكتاب نفسه عن الشعب القديم فى كورنثوس الاولى 10 : 6 [/font][font=&quot]

" [/font][font=&quot]وهذة الامور حدثت مثالا لنا[/font][font=&quot] "
[/font][font=&quot]هنا يتحدث عن شعب اسرائيل وماحدث معه فى رحلته فى البرية[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]ليس كل مافى الكتاب كتب عنا نحن الذين فى العهد الجديد ولكن كل الكتاب كتب لنا لنتعلم منه  امام الله لكنه 

سلام المسيح
[/font]* *[font=&quot]

[/font] * *[font=&quot]
[/font]*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

> اذا يا اختي العهد القديم ليس له قيمه بدون العهد الجديد وعلي ان لا اؤمن بالكثير من الايات التي فيه وعلي ان الغيها


لية هو سوبر ماركت روح رد على حسن حفنى اللى بيقول قرانك سوبر ماركت ياخذ منة ويرد ومين عملك قاضى علينا تلغى ومتلغيش تطرح سوالك هنجاوب عليك 
...........................................................................


> " أبناء المستوطنين النازلين عندكم تستعبدونهم إلى الدهر.. وتتخذون منهم عبيداً وإماءً .. أخوتكم من بنى إسرائيل فلا يتسلط إنسان على أخيه بعنف"


 
الأيات 44 – 46:- *و اما عبيدك واماؤك الذين يكونون لك فمن الشعوب الذين حولكم منهم تقتنون عبيدا واماء. وايضا من ابناء المستوطنين النازلين عندكم منهم تقتنون ومن عشائرهم الذين عندكم الذين يلدونهم في ارضكم فيكونون ملكا لكم. و تستملكونهم لابنائكم من بعدكم ميراث ملك تستعبدونهم إلى الدهر واما اخوتكم بنو اسرائيل فلا يتسلط انسان على اخيه بعنف.*

*شريعة العبد الأجنبى*

سمح الله  بأن يكون لهم عبيداً من الأجانب فلماذا؟
أ‌-  هم رفضوا أن يتهودوا وإستمروا غلفاً وكلهم عابدى أوثان. والسماح بأن يكونوا عبيد إستنكاراً لوثنيتهم وليشرح الله لشعبه أن عبادة الأوثان تجعل تابعيها عبيد بينما هم أحرار لأنهم عبيد الله فالله يحرر.
ب‌-إستنكاراً للخطية عموماً فالخطية جعلت كنعان عبد العبيد. والخطية تجعل من حرره الله يعود بإختياره للعبودية. أما حياة الإيمان فتعطى الحرية لأولاد الله. ولذلك سمح الله لشعبه أن يسقط كثيراً في عبودية الشعوب المجاورة حينما أخطأوا
ت‌-بهذا يشرح الله لشعبه مركزهم الممتاز حتى لا يتشبهوا بالوثنيين فيستعبدون 
ث‌-راجع مز 2:7 –9 + رؤ 2:26 هنا نفهم أن الشعوب الوثنية رمز للشياطين وأن الله أعطى أولاده سلطاناً أن يدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو 
ج‌-  أما المسيحية فهى تساوى بين السيد والعبد. فأنسيمس العبد وفليمون سيده كلاهما صارا أساقفة.
ح‌- سيادة المؤمن على عبد وثنى تشرح للشعب سلطانهم الروحى وأن الأمم سقطوا في العبودية بسبب خطيتهم. غير أن الله طلب أن يعامل اليهودى عبده الوثنى باللين واللطف لا 19: 33، 34 + خر 23: 9 + 21: 20 

الأيات 47 – 55:-* واذا طالت يد غريب أو نزيل عندك وافتقر اخوك عنده و بيع للغريب المستوطن عندك أو لنسل عشيرة الغريب. فبعد بيعه يكون له فكاك يفكه واحد من اخوته. أو يفكه عمه أو ابن عمه أو يفكه واحد من اقرباء جسده من عشيرته أو اذا نالت يده يفك نفسه. فيحاسب شاريه من سنة بيعه له إلى سنة اليوبيل ويكون ثمن بيعه حسب عدد السنين كايام اجير يكون عنده. ان بقي كثير من السنين فعلى قدرها يرد فكاكه من ثمن شرائه. وان بقي قليل من السنين إلى سنة اليوبيل يحسب له وعلى قدر سنيه يرد فكاكه. كاجير من سنة إلى سنة يكون عنده لا يتسلط عليه بعنف امام عينيك. وان لم يفك بهؤلاء يخرج في سنة اليوبيل هو وبنوه معه. لان بني اسرائيل لي عبيد هم عبيدي الذين اخرجتهم من ارض مصر انا الرب الهكم*
*شريعة العبرانى المستعبد لأجنبى  نح 5: 8*
"إن حرركم الإبن فبالحقيقة أنتم أحرار" هنا عجيب أن نرى أن من شعب الله الذى أعطاه حريته من يعود ويستعبد لأجنبى. هذا عمل الخطية. لكن شكراً لله فهو:- 
1-  يطلب فكهم في أي وقت و مِنْ مَنْ يمكنه ذلك.
2-  يفك عند اليوبيل.
3-  لا يعامل بعنف.
والعجيب أن الله يطلب أن لا يُغْبَن الأجنبى. فهو يريد فكاك أولاده لكنه لا يرضى بالظلم للغريب. لذلك دفع هو الثمن من دمه.
آية 47:- *إذا طالت يد غريب* = أي إغتنى وإستطاع أن يشترى عبداً عبرانياً.
آية 48:- *واحد من أقرباء جسده =* وهو بتجسده صار قريباً لنا بالجسد.



</B>


----------



## yousef5 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بايبل333 قال:


> لية هو سوبر ماركت روح رد على حسن حفنى اللى بيقول قرانك سوبر ماركت ياخذ منة ويرد ومين عملك قاضى علينا تلغى ومتلغيش تطرح سوالك هنجاوب عليك
> ...........................................................................
> 
> 
> ...




اولا يا حبيبي انا مش مسلم  والمفورض يبقي اسلوبك احسن من كده!  حتي لو كنت مسلم لكن ما علينا


----------



## yousef5 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> [/url][/img]



يعني عشان هم غير يهود نستعبدهم ؟!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 ديسمبر 2010)

> يعني عشان هم غير يهود نستعبدهم ؟!


طب ركز معايا قوى .

اولا : ماذا تعرف عن ( غير اليهود ) الذين كانوا يجاورون موسى واسرائيل ؟
ثانيا : ما هو مصدر العبيد ؟


----------



## yousef5 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> طب ركز معايا قوى .
> 
> اولا : ماذا تعرف عن ( غير اليهود ) الذين كانوا يجاورون موسى واسرائيل ؟
> ثانيا : ما هو مصدر العبيد ؟



لا اعرف ماذا تقصد من السؤرال

الايه تامر باستعباد المستوطنين النازلين عند اليهود والي الدهر ! هل لانهم غير مؤمنين نستعبدهم  وللاخر الدهر ؟!

هل هذا انساني ؟!


----------



## Mzajnjy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

خلى بالك اخى يوسف ان الله كان بيخلى الخطاة عبيد حتى اليهود نفسهم لما كانو بيخطئو كان بيقيم عليهم اعدائهم و يستعبدوهم زى السبى البابلى و لما استعبدهم المصرين يعنى الله مدعاش للعنصرية بس كان بيعاقب الخاطى و لو يهودى بالعبودية


----------



## Mzajnjy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بالاضافة الى ان الاية تتكلم عن اسرى الحرب ضد اليهود و المستعمرين الذين يريدون احتلال بلد اليهود


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> لا اعرف ماذا تقصد من السؤرال
> 
> الايه تامر باستعباد المستوطنين النازلين عند اليهود والي الدهر ! هل لانهم غير مؤمنين نستعبدهم  وللاخر الدهر ؟!
> 
> هل هذا انساني ؟!



*ياغالى يايوسف العبودية هى نتيجة الخطية فى العهد القديم 

حتى لما كان شعب اسرائيل نفسه بيبعد عن الرب ويعبدوا الهه اخرى 
الرب نفسه كان بيعقابهم انه يبعتلهم شعوب تانية تستعبدهم وكانوا بيروحوا للسبى 

زى قصة دانيال كده دانيال والفتية الثلاثة كانوا فى السبى فى بابل يعنى عبيد وفى ارض مش ارضهم 

الله لايكيل بميكيالين الانسان الذى يعيش فى الخطية سواء من شعب اسرائيل او الامم النتيجة الطبيعية هى العبودية 

كما أن فى مشاركة الاخ بايبل وضحلك ان كان فى كمان شريعة لعبودية العبرانى 
نظام العبودية كان موجود فى بعض الاوقات بسبب الاحوال الاقتصادية والفقر 

وبعدين جينا فى العهد الجديد اترفعت عننا فى المسيح نتائج الخطية ومن ضمنها العبودية وعشان كده فى غلاطية 3 :28 

"ليس يهودى ولايونانى ليس عبد ولاحر ليس ذكر وأنثى لآنكم جميعا واحد فى المسيح يسوع "

ياغالى انا عارفة انك مش قادر تستوعب ان فى العهد القديم كل شئ كان فاسد بسبب الخطية خطية أدم الى الارض اتلعنت بسببها 

فسدت العلاقة بين الله والانسان وبين الرجل والمرأة وبين الانسان والانسان كل ده من نتائج الخطية 

اما بعد المسيح ,المسيح بخلاصه رد كل شئ الى ماكان عليه قبل السقوط 

علاقة الله بالانسان , علاقة الانسان بالانسان 

الرب معك
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 ديسمبر 2010)

أ/ يوسف
ستفهم الغرض من سؤالى الان .

اسمحلى اوضحلك الفكرة وهى مجموع ما قاله الاساتذة الاحباء هنا من قبلى .

ناخد الموضوع من الاول .
ما الهدف من وجود شعب واحد لله ( بنى اسرائيل ) ؟
الارض كلها فسدت وزاغت ولم يتبقى من يعرف الله الا ابراهيم النبى .
فحافظ الله عليه وعلى نسله ( بنى اسرائيل ) وكون بهم شعب .. هذا الشعب يعرف الله ويبتعد عن الالهة الغريبة من الشعوب المجاورة .. كون بهم شعبا محافظا حتى يأتى منهم المسيا الذى سبق فوعد به ادم ومن بعده والذى به الخلاص..

ولهذا اخرجهم من ارض مصر بذراع قوية .. واوصلهم الى ارض كنعان وجعلهم فى حالة انتظار للمسيح .

للاسف لم يهدأ عدو الخير ( الشيطان ) .. فسلط الشعوب المجاورة لتقتلهم او لتجعلهم يزوغون عن عبادة الههم .

انظر مثلا
عدد 21
21 وَأَرْسَل إِسْرَائِيلُ رُسُلاً إِلى سِيحُونَ مَلِكِ الأَمُورِيِّينَ قَائِلاً: 
22 «دَعْنِي أَمُرَّ فِي أَرْضِكَ. لا نَمِيلُ إِلى حَقْلٍ وَلا إِلى كَرْمٍ وَلا نَشْرَبُ مَاءَ بِئْرٍ. فِي طَرِيقِ المَلِكِ نَمْشِي حَتَّى نَتَجَاوَزَ تُخُومَكَ».
23 فَلمْ يَسْمَحْ سِيحُونُ لِإِسْرَائِيل بِالمُرُورِ فِي تُخُومِهِ بَل جَمَعَ سِيحُونُ جَمِيعَ قَوْمِهِ وَخَرَجَ لِلِقَاءِ إِسْرَائِيل إِلى البَرِّيَّةِ فَأَتَى إِلى يَاهَصَ وَحَارَبَ إِسْرَائِيل. 
24 فَضَرَبَهُ إِسْرَائِيلُ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ وَمَلكَ أَرْضَهُ مِنْ أَرْنُونَ إِلى يَبُّوقَ إِلى بَنِي عَمُّونَ. لأَنَّ تُخُمَ بَنِي عَمُّونَ كَانَ قَوِيّاً. 
25 فَأَخَذَ إِسْرَائِيلُ كُل هَذِهِ المُدُنِ وَأَقَامَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي جَمِيعِ مُدُنِ الأَمُورِيِّينَ فِي حَشْبُونَ وَفِي كُلِّ قُرَاهَا. ​ 

مثال :
عدد 25​1 وَأَقَامَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي شِطِّيمَ وَابْتَدَأَ الشَّعْبُ يَزْنُونَ مَعَ بَنَاتِ مُوآبَ.
2 فَدَعَوْنَ الشَّعْبَ إِلى ذَبَائِحِ آلِهَتِهِنَّ فَأَكَل الشَّعْبُ وَسَجَدُوا لِآلِهَتِهِنَّ.
3 وَتَعَلقَ إِسْرَائِيلُ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلى إِسْرَائِيل. 
4 فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «خُذْ جَمِيعَ رُؤُوسِ الشَّعْبِ وَعَلِّقْهُمْ لِلرَّبِّ مُقَابِل الشَّمْسِ فَيَرْتَدَّ حُمُوُّ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيل». 
5 فَقَال مُوسَى لِقُضَاةِ إِسْرَائِيل: «اقْتُلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَوْمَهُ المُتَعَلِّقِينَ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ». 
6 وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل جَاءَ وَقَدَّمَ إِلى إِخْوَتِهِ المِدْيَانِيَّةَ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ مُوسَى وَأَعْيُنِ كُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل وَهُمْ بَاكُونَ لدَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ. 
7 فَلمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ فِينَحَاسُ بْنُ أَلِعَازَارَ بْنِ هَارُونَ الكَاهِنُِ قَامَ مِنْ وَسَطِ الجَمَاعَةِ وَأَخَذَ رُمْحاً بِيَدِهِ 
8 وَدَخَل وَرَاءَ الرَّجُلِ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّ إِلى القُبَّةِ وَطَعَنَ كِليْهِمَا الرَّجُل الإِسْرَائِيلِيَّ وَالمَرْأَةَ فِي بَطْنِهَا. فَامْتَنَعَ الوَبَأُ عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل. 


لاحظ معى الاتى .
الله يحمى شعبه من الزيغان ومن الفناء من الشعوب المجاورة .
فى بعض الحالات كان الشعب الاسرائيلى لا يقتل جميع الشعب ( المهاجم ) بل يحتفظون بالبعض كعبيد .
لاحظ ايضا .. لم يحارب موسى النبى بلاد بعيدة عن اسرائيل ليسترق شعبها .. بينما كانت حروبه فقط مع بعض الشعوب المجاورة لهم .


الهنا غير عنصرى 
وهنا الدليل .
عندما بدأ شعب اسرائيل فى الزيغان ايام القضاة ( اقرأ سفر القضاة ).. كان يسمح لشعوب كثيرة اخرى باحتلالهم وهزيمتهم وجعلهم عبيدا .. فيعودون لله ويعتذرون عن اخطائهم ويتطهروا من خطاياهم .. فينقذهم الرب .. 
وايضا بعد انقسام مملكة سليمان بدأوا فى الزوغان .فصبر الرب عليهم كثيرا .. ثم بدأ يؤدبهم بانتصارات الشعوب المجاورة عليهم .
ولما استمروا فى البعد ..بدأت الممالك المجاورة تستعبد اطراف مملكة اسرائيل تدريجيا .. عاقبهم الله بان سمح بعقاب المملكة الشمالية وجعلهم عبيدا لمملكة اخرى


2ملوك 17
*7 *وَكَانَ أَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَخْطَأُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمِ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ تَحْتِ يَدِ فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ، وَاتَّقَوْا آلِهَةً أُخْرَى، 
*8 *وَسَلَكُوا حَسَبَ فَرَائِضِ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ طَرَدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ أَمَامِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمُلُوكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ أَقَامُوهُمْ. 
*9*وَعَمِلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ سِرًّا ضِدَّ الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ أُمُورًا لَيْسَتْ بِمُسْتَقِيمَةٍ، وَبَنَوْا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ مُرْتَفَعَاتٍ فِي جَمِيعِ مُدُنِهِمْ، مِنْ بُرْجِ النَّوَاطِيرِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُحَصَّنَةِ. 
*10*وَأَقَامُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنْصَابًا وَسَوَارِيَ عَلَى كُلِّ تَلّ عَال وَتَحْتَ كُلِّ شَجَرَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ. 
*11*وَأَوْقَدُوا هُنَاكَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْمُرْتَفَعَاتِ مِثْلَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ سَاقَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ أَمَامِهِمْ، وَعَمِلُوا أُمُورًا قَبِيحَةً لإِغَاظَةِ الرَّبِّ. 
*12*وَعَبَدُوا الأَصْنَامَ الَّتِي قَالَ الرَّبُّ لَهُمْ عَنْهَا: «لاَ تَعْمَلُوا هذَا الأَمْرَ». 
*13*وَأَشْهَدَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَعَلَى يَهُوذَا عَنْ يَدِ جَمِيعِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَكُلِّ رَاءٍ قَائِلاً: «ارْجِعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِكُمُ الرَّدِيئَةِ وَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ، فَرَائِضِي، حَسَبَ كُلِّ الشَّرِيعَةِ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُ بِهَا آبَاءَكُمْ، وَالَّتِي أَرْسَلْتُهَا إِلَيْكُمْ عَنْ يَدِ عَبِيدِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ». 
*14*فَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا بَلْ صَلَّبُوا أَقْفِيَتَهُمْ كَأَقْفِيَةِ آبَائِهِمِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِالرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ.  

*15*وَرَفَضُوا فَرَائِضَهُ وَعَهْدَهُ الَّذِي قَطَعَهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ وَشَهَادَاتِهِ الَّتِي شَهِدَ بِهَا عَلَيْهِمْ، وَسَارُوا وَرَاءَ الْبَاطِلِ، وَصَارُوا بَاطِلاً وَرَاءَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُمُ، الَّذِينَ أَمَرَهُمُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ يَعْمَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ. 
*16*وَتَرَكُوا جَمِيعَ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ وَعَمِلُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ مَسْبُوكَاتٍ عِجْلَيْنِ، وَعَمِلُوا سَوَارِيَ، وَسَجَدُوا لِجَمِيعِ جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ، وَعَبَدُوا الْبَعْلَ. 
*17*وَعَبَّرُوا بَنِيهِمْ وَبَنَاتِهِمْ فِي النَّارِ، وَعَرَفُوا عِرَافَةً وَتَفَاءَلُوا، وَبَاعُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لِعَمَلِ الشَّرِّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ لإِغَاظَتِهِ. 
*18*فَغَضِبَ الرَّبُّ جِدًّا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَحَّاهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِهِ، وَلَمْ يَبْقَ إِلاَّ سِبْطُ يَهُوذَا وَحْدَهُ. 
*19*وَيَهُوذَا أَيْضًا لَمْ يَحْفَظُوا وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ، بَلْ سَلَكُوا فِي فَرَائِضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّتِي عَمِلُوهَا. 
*20*فَرَذَلَ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ نَسْلِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَذَلَّهُمْ وَدَفَعَهُمْ لِيَدِ نَاهِبِينَ حَتَّى طَرَحَهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِهِ، *　*
*21*لأَنَّهُ شَقَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ، فَمَلَّكُوا يَرُبْعَامَ بْنَ نَبَاطَ، فَأَبْعَدَ يَرُبْعَامُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ وَرَاءِ الرَّبِّ وَجَعَلَهُمْ يُخْطِئُونَ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً. *　*
*22*وَسَلَكَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي جَمِيعِ خَطَايَا يَرُبْعَامَ الَّتِي عَمِلَ. لَمْ يَحِيدُوا عَنْهَا *　**23*حَتَّى نَحَّى الرَّبُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَمَامِهِ كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ عَنْ يَدِ جَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ، فَسُبِيَ إِسْرَائِيلُ مِنْ أَرْضِهِ إِلَى أَشُّورَ إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ. ​




فى ذلك الوقت كانت المملكة الجنوبية .. متمسكة بالرب الى حد ما

فعندما وقعت فى الضيق وتحت تهديد امة اخرى نجد الرب يقول
​
*2مل 19*​​32 «لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ مَلِكِ أَشُّورَ: لاَ يَدْخُلُ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ، وَلاَ يَرْمِي هُنَاكَ سَهْمًا، وَلاَ يَتَقَدَّمُ عَلَيْهَا بِتُرْسٍ، وَلاَ يُقِيمُ عَلَيْهَا مِتْرَسَةً. 
33 فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي جَاءَ فِيهِ يَرْجعُ، وَإِلَى هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ لاَ يَدْخُلُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 
34 وَأُحَامِي عَنْ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ لأُخَلِّصَهَا مِنْ أَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَمِنْ أَجْلِ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِي». ​ 



*ولكن عندما زاغت المملكة الجنوبية .. حذرها الله عن طريق انبيائه ولما لم ترجع .. عاقبها بالعبودية*​


​​انظر النص الالهى فى سفر ارميا
ارميا 25​ 
*4*وَقَدْ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ إِلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ عَبِيدِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُرْسِلاً فَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ تُمِيلُوا أُذُنَكُمْ لِلسَّمْعِ، 
*5*قَائِلِينَ: ارْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيءِ وَعَنْ شَرِّ أَعْمَالِكُمْ وَاسْكُنُوا فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَاكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِيَّاهَا وَآبَاءَكُمْ مِنَ الأَزَلِ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
*6*وَلاَ تَسْلُكُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِتَعْبُدُوهَا وَتَسْجُدُوا لَهَا، وَلاَ تَغِيظُونِي بِعَمَلِ أَيْدِيكُمْ فَلاَ أُسِيءَ إِلَيْكُمْ. 
*7*فَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، لِتَغِيظُونِي بِعَمَلِ أَيْدِيكُمْ شَرًّا لَكُمْ.  ​


*8*«لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِكَلاَمِي 
*9*هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ فَآخُذُ كُلَّ عَشَائِرِ الشِّمَالِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَإِلَى نَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرَ عَبْدِي مَلِكِ بَابِلَ، وَآتِي بِهِمْ عَلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ سُكَّانِهَا وَعَلَى كُلِّ هذِهِ الشُّعُوبِ حَوَالَيْهَا، فَأُحَرِّمُهُمْ وَأَجْعَلُهُمْ دَهَشًا وَصَفِيرًا وَخِرَبًا أَبَدِيَّةً. 
*10*وَأُبِيدُ مِنْهُمْ صَوْتَ الطَّرَبِ وَصَوْتَ الْفَرَحِ، صَوْتَ الْعَرِيسِ وَصَوْتَ الْعَرُوسِ، صَوْتَ الأَرْحِيَةِ وَنُورَ السِّرَاجِ.*11*وَتَصِيرُ كُلُّ هذِهِ الأَرْضِ خَرَابًا وَدَهَشًا، وَتَخْدِمُ هذِهِ الشُّعُوبُ مَلِكَ بَابِلَ سَبْعِينَ سَنَةً. ​

وقد حدث بالفعل . 

وبعد ان تفقد الله الشعب مرة اخرى .. نجده يعدهم بمملكة اخرى .. وهى مملكة المسيح ( اقرأ سفر زكريا )

وقال كلمة قوية جدا

*(Zech 1:3)  *فَقُلْ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ، فَأَرْجِعَ إِلَيْكُمْ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.​
​



هل فهمت يا عزيزى ..??

هل فهمت الان ان العبودية ما هى الا وسيلة استخدمها الله لتنفيذ خطة الفداء ومجئ المسيح ؟

الله سمح بوجود عبيد عند الاسرائيلين ليعرفوا جيدا معنى وجود الله معهم .. وعندما زاغوا .. جعلهم الله عبيدا لغيرهم ليرجعوا له.. وكل هذا كان ليتم المكتوب منذ القديم ولكى يأتى المسيح من هذا الشعب ( الذى لم يكن هناك شعب غيره يعرف الله )​


مرحبا بك واهلا بأسئلتك​

وسلام الرب خالق الكون يحفظك​​​​​​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ردى السابق كله .. كان عن العهد القديم وكيفية تعامل الله مع اسرائيل والامم .

اما فى العهد الجديد وبعد تمام الهدف الذى من اجله حافظ الله على شعب اسرائيل بهذة الطريقة ( بعد مجئ المسيا )
نجد المسيح يقول 

39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 
40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 
41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ. 
42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ. 
43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 
44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 
46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 
47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 
48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. 


تكلم بولس الرسول واوضح ان العبودية التى فى العهد القديم لا مكان لها فى المسيحية .
*(Gal 3:28) *لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعًا وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 


اوضح المسيح ما معنى العبودية الحقيقية ..
ركز فى هذا الحوار الذى دار بينه وبين اليهود

يوحنا 8
31 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي 
32 وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». 
33 أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟» 
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. 
35 وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
36 فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً. 

الشرح
تكلم المسيح وقال ان به الحرية .. فاعترض اليهود وقالوا انهم ليسوا عبيدا وانهم احرار لانهم ذرية ابراهيم وينتمون لشعب الله ( ظن اليهود انه يتكلم عن عبودية ارضية .. مع العلم انهم بالفعل كانوا مستعبدين فى ذلك الوقت للرومان ....... ولاحظ التشابه بين قولهم وقول المسلمين بانهم افضل امة اخرجت للناس فى ظل تخلفهم وسيطرة العالم عليهم )
فأوضح المسيح المفهوم الاعلى للعبودية .
وقال ان هناك نوعان من العبودية .. عبودية للخطية .. وعبودية للبر ( الله )
بالمسيح تتحرر من عبودية الخطية المرة .. وتصبح عبدا لله الخالق المحب .

وعندما تصبح عبدا صالحا .. ينقلك الله لمرتبة الابن
انظر كلام المسيح

*يوحنا 15: 15 
*لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. 
*يوحنا 1: 12 *​*
*​*
*وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 
​​

الان عزيزى .. ​ 
هل وضحت الفكرة وفهمت انه لا عنصرية فى الكتاب المقدس ( فى عهد الناموس او فى عهد النعمة ) ؟؟

انتظر ردك أ / يوسف​
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2010)

هل الله عنصري لإختياره الشعب الإسرائيلي دون غيره ؟ للأستاذ مراد سلامة ​


----------



## yousef5 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ردى السابق كله .. كان عن العهد القديم وكيفية تعامل الله مع اسرائيل والامم .
> 
> اما فى العهد الجديد وبعد تمام الهدف الذى من اجله حافظ الله على شعب اسرائيل بهذة الطريقة ( بعد مجئ المسيا )
> نجد المسيح يقول
> ...



كلام جميل فهمت موضوع الاستعباد  في العهدين 


لكن هناك ما هو اكبر من الاستعباد مثل هذين النصين 


( حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح فان اجابتك الى الصلح و  فتحت لك فكل الشعب الساكن فيها يصبح عبيدا لكم و ان لم تسالمك بل عملت معك  حربا فحاصرها و اذا دفعها الرب الهك الى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف و  اما النساء و الاطفال و البهائم و كل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها فتغتنمها  لنفسك و تاكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن  البعيدة منك جدا. )


( و أما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب الهك  نصيبا فلا تستبق منها نسمة ما ، بل تحرمها تحريما الحثيين و الاموريين و  الكنعانيين و الفرزيين و الحويين و اليبوسيين كما امرك الرب الهك لكي لا  يعلموكم ان تعملوا حسب جميع ارجاسهم التي عملوا لالهتهم فتخطئوا الى الرب  الهكم ).

 ـ (وخرجت دينة إبنة ليئة التي ولدتها ليعقوب لتنظر بنات الأرض. فرآها شكيم  ابن حمور الحوي رئيس الأرض وأضجع معها وأذلها) سفر التكوين (34/1-2).
2 ـ ( فكلم شكيم حمور أباه قائلاً خذلي هذه الصبية زوجة) سفر التكوين (34/4).
3  ـ ( فتكلم حمور معهم قائلاً شكيم ابني قد تعلقت نفسه بابنتكم، أعطوه إياها  زوجة. وصاهرونا، تعطوننا بناتكم وتأخذون لكم بناتنا، وتسكنون معنا وتكون  الأرض قدامكم، اسكنوا واتجروا فيها وتملكوا بها) التكوين (34/8-9-10).  وأضاف (كثروا عليَّ جداً مهراً وأعطية، فأعطي كما تقولون لي. وأعطوني  الفتاة زوجة) التكوين (34/12).
4 ـ (فأجاب بنو يعقوب شكيم وحمور أباه  بمكر وتكلموا... إن صرتم مثلنا بختكم كل ذكر نعطيكم بناتنا ونأخذ لنا  بناتكم ونسكن معكم ونصير شعباً واحداً). التكوين (34/13.. 15-16)
5 ـ  وبعد أن اختتن جميع الذكور (فحدث في اليوم الثالث إذ كانوا متوجعين أن ابني  يعقوب شمعون ولاوي أخوي دينه أخذ كل واحد سيفه وأتيا على المدينة بأمن  وقتلا كل ذكر) التكوين (34/25).
(ثم أتى بنو يعقوب على القتلى ونهبوا  المدينة، لأنهم نجسوا أختهم، غنمهم وبقرهم وحميرهم، وكل ما في المدينة وما  في الحقل أخذوه. وسبوا ونهبوا كل ثروتهم وكل أطفالهم ونسائهم وكل ما في  البيوت) تكوين (34/27-28-29)


فما تفسير هذا؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2010)

> كلام جميل فهمت موضوع الاستعباد في العهدين


نشكر ربنا ..

 
ممكن اسالك سؤال .
لماذا لا تقرا الكتاب المقدس بنفسك .. ؟؟
لماذا تكتفى بالنقل من مواقع التخلف ؟؟

هل هذا يرضيك كباحث مثلا ؟؟

تعالى نناقش اللى انت جبته بنفسك علشان تشوف ان النقل هو ليس من شيم الباحث .
على سبيل المثال


> ـ (وخرجت دينة إبنة ليئة التي ولدتها ليعقوب لتنظر بنات الأرض. فرآها شكيم ابن حمور الحوي رئيس الأرض وأضجع معها وأذلها) سفر التكوين (34/1-2).
> 2 ـ ( فكلم شكيم حمور أباه قائلاً خذلي هذه الصبية زوجة) سفر التكوين (34/4).
> 3 ـ ( فتكلم حمور معهم قائلاً شكيم ابني قد تعلقت نفسه بابنتكم، أعطوه إياها زوجة. وصاهرونا، تعطوننا بناتكم وتأخذون لكم بناتنا، وتسكنون معنا وتكون الأرض قدامكم، اسكنوا واتجروا فيها وتملكوا بها) التكوين (34/8-9-10). وأضاف (كثروا عليَّ جداً مهراً وأعطية، فأعطي كما تقولون لي. وأعطوني الفتاة زوجة) التكوين (34/12).
> 4 ـ (فأجاب بنو يعقوب شكيم وحمور أباه بمكر وتكلموا... إن صرتم مثلنا بختكم كل ذكر نعطيكم بناتنا ونأخذ لنا بناتكم ونسكن معكم ونصير شعباً واحداً). التكوين (34/13.. 15-16)
> ...


 
ممكن تجيب الاصحاح 34 من الاية 29 للاخر ..
تفضل .


----------



## yousef5 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> نشكر ربنا ..
> 
> 
> ممكن اسالك سؤال .
> ...



انا فعلا نقله من موقع لكي افهم منكم  فما المشكله 


م شعارف اجيب الاصحاح اذا بصراحه


----------



## yousef5 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

انا اريد تفسير هذين النصين الثالث جاء بالخطاء

( حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح فان اجابتك الى الصلح و   فتحت لك فكل الشعب الساكن فيها يصبح عبيدا لكم و ان لم تسالمك بل عملت  معك  حربا فحاصرها و اذا دفعها الرب الهك الى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد  السيف و  اما النساء و الاطفال و البهائم و كل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها  فتغتنمها  لنفسك و تاكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك هكذا تفعل بجميع  المدن  البعيدة منك جدا. )


( و أما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب الهك  نصيبا فلا تستبق منها نسمة  ما ، بل تحرمها تحريما الحثيين و الاموريين و  الكنعانيين و الفرزيين و  الحويين و اليبوسيين كما امرك الرب الهك لكي لا  يعلموكم ان تعملوا حسب  جميع ارجاسهم التي عملوا لالهتهم فتخطئوا الى الرب  الهكم ).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2010)

> انا فعلا نقله من موقع لكي افهم منكم فما المشكله
> م شعارف اجيب الاصحاح اذا بصراحه


الاصحاح كاملا . وسأتركك لتجيب على سؤالك

1 وَخَرَجَتْ دِينَةُ ابْنَةُ لَيْئَةَ الَّتِي وَلَدَتْهَا لِيَعْقُوبَ لِتَنْظُرَ بَنَاتِ الارْضِ 
2 فَرَاهَا شَكِيمُ ابْنُ حَمُورَ الْحِوِّيِّ رَئِيسِ الارْضِ وَاخَذَهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَاذَلَّهَا. 
3 وَتَعَلَّقَتْ نَفْسُهُ بِدِينَةَ ابْنَةِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاحَبَّ الْفَتَاةَ وَلاطَفَها. 
4 فَقَالَ شَكِيمُ لِحَمُورَ ابِيهِ: «خُذْ لِي هَذِهِ الصَّبِيَّةَ زَوْجَةً». 
5 وَسَمِعَ يَعْقُوبُ انَّهُ نَجَّسَ دِينَةَ ابْنَتَهُ. وَامَّا بَنُوهُ فَكَانُوا مَعَ مَوَاشِيهِ فِي الْحَقْلِ فَسَكَتَ يَعْقُوبُ حَتَّى جَاءُوا. 
6 فَخَرَجَ حَمُورُ ابُو شَكِيمَ الَى يَعْقُوبَ لِيَتَكَلَّمَ مَعَهُ. 
7 وَاتَى بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ مِنَ الْحَقْلِ حِينَ سَمِعُوا. وَغَضِبَ الرِّجَالُ وَاغْتَاظُوا جِدّا لانَّهُ صَنَعَ قَبَاحَةً فِي اسْرَائِيلَ بِمُضَاجَعَةِ ابْنَةِ يَعْقُوبَ. وَ«هَكَذَا لا يُصْنَعُ». 
8 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ حَمُورُ: «شَكِيمُ ابْنِي قَدْ تَعَلَّقَتْ نَفْسُهُ بِابْنَتِكُمْ. اعْطُوهُ ايَّاهَا زَوْجَةً 
9 وَصَاهِرُونَا. تُعْطُونَنَا بَنَاتِكُمْ وَتَاخُذُونَ لَكُمْ بَنَاتِنَا 
10 وَتَسْكُنُونَ مَعَنَا وَتَكُونُ الارْضُ قُدَّامَكُمُ. اسْكُنُوا وَاتَّجِرُوا فِيهَا وَتَمَلَّكُوا بِهَا». 
11 ثُمَّ قَالَ شَكِيمُ لابِيهَا وَلاخْوَتِهَا: «دَعُونِي اجِدْ نِعْمَةً فِي اعْيُنِكُمْ. فَالَّذِي تَقُولُونَ لِي اعْطِي. 
12 كَثِّرُوا عَلَيَّ جِدّا مَهْرا وَعَطِيَّةً فَاعْطِيَ كَمَا تَقُولُونَ لِي. وَاعْطُونِي الْفَتَاةَ زَوْجَةً». 
13 فَاجَابَ بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ شَكِيمَ وَحَمُورَ ابَاهُ بِمَكْرٍ لانَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ نَجَّسَ دِينَةَ اخْتَهُمْ: 
14 «لا نَسْتَطِيعُ انْ نَفْعَلَ هَذَا الامْرَ انْ نُعْطِيَ اخْتَنَا لِرَجُلٍ اغْلَفَ لانَّهُ عَارٌ لَنَا. 
15 غَيْرَ انَّنَا بِهَذَا نُواتِيكُمْ: انْ صِرْتُمْ مِثْلَنَا بِخَتْنِكُمْ كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ. 
16 نُعْطِيكُمْ بَنَاتِنَا وَنَاخُذُ لَنَا بَنَاتِكُمْ وَنَسْكُنُ مَعَكُمْ وَنَصِيرُ شَعْبا وَاحِدا. 
17 وَانْ لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لَنَا انْ تَخْتَتِنُوا نَاخُذُ ابْنَتَنَا وَنَمْضِي». 
18 فَحَسُنَ كَلامُهُمْ فِي عَيْنَيْ حَمُورَ وَفِي عَيْنَيْ شَكِيمَ بْنِ حَمُورَ. 
19 وَلَمْ يَتَاخَّرِ الْغُلامُ انْ يَفْعَلَ الامْرَ لانَّهُ كَانَ مَسْرُورا بِابْنَةِ يَعْقُوبَ. وَكَانَ اكْرَمَ جَمِيعِ بَيْتِ ابِيهِ. 
20 فَاتَى حَمُورُ وَشَكِيمُ ابْنُهُ الَى بَابِ مَدِينَتِهُِمَا وَقَالا لاهْلَ مَدِينَتِهُِمَا: 
21 «هَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْمُ مُسَالِمُونَ لَنَا. فَلْيَسْكُنُوا فِي الارْضِ وَيَتَّجِرُوا فِيهَا. وَهُوَذَا الارْضُ وَاسِعَةُ الطَّرَفَيْنِ امَامَهُمْ. نَاخُذُ لَنَا بَنَاتِهِمْ زَوْجَاتٍ وَنُعْطِيهِمْ بَنَاتِنَا. 
22 غَيْرَ انَّهُ بِهَذَا فَقَطْ يُواتِينَا الْقَوْمُ عَلَى السَّكَنِ مَعَنَا لِنَصِيرَ شَعْبا وَاحِدا: بِخَتْنِنَا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ كَمَا هُمْ مَخْتُونُونَ. 
23 الا تَكُونُ مَوَاشِيهِمْ وَمُقْتَنَاهُمْ وَكُلُّ بَهَائِمِهِمْ لَنَا؟ نُواتِيهِمْ فَقَطْ فَيَسْكُنُونَ مَعَنَا». 
24 فَسَمِعَ لِحَمُورَ وَشَكِيمَ ابْنِهِ جَمِيعُ الْخَارِجِينَ مِنْ بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ. وَاخْتَتَنَ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ - كُلُّ الْخَارِجِينَ مِنْ بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ. 
25 فَحَدَثَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ اذْ كَانُوا مُتَوَجِّعِينَ انَّ ابْنَيْ يَعْقُوبَ شِمْعُونَ وَلاوِيَ اخَوَيْ دِينَةَ اخَذَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ سَيْفَهُ وَاتَيَا عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ بِامْنٍ وَقَتَلا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ. 
26 وَقَتَلا حَمُورَ وَشَكِيمَ ابْنَهُ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ وَاخَذَا دِينَةَ مِنْ بَيْتِ شَكِيمَ وَخَرَجَا. 
27 ثُمَّ اتَى بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ عَلَى الْقَتْلَى وَنَهَبُوا الْمَدِينَةَ لانَّهُمْ نَجَّسُوا اخْتَهُمْ. 
28 غَنَمَهُمْ وَبَقَرَهُمْ وَحَمِيرَهُمْ وَكُلَُّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَمَا فِي الْحَقْلِ اخَذُوهُ. 
29 وَسَبُوا وَنَهَبُوا كُلَّ ثَرْوَتِهِمْ وَكُلَّ اطْفَالِهِمْ وَنِسَاءَهُمْ وَكُلَّ مَا فِي الْبُيُوتِ. 
30 *فَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ لِشَمْعُونَ وَلاوِي: «كَدَّرْتُمَانِي بِتَكْرِيهِكُمَا ايَّايَ عِنْدَ سُكَّانِ الارْضِ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِيِّينَ وَانَا نَفَرٌ قَلِيلٌ. فَيَجْتَمِعُونَ عَلَيَّ وَيَضْرِبُونَنِي فَابِيدُ انَا وَبَيْتِي». 
*31 فَقَالا: «انَظِيرَ زَانِيَةٍ يَفْعَلُ بِاخْتِنَا؟». 


شفت يعقوب قال لشمعون ولاوى ايه ..؟
كدرتمونى .

وقال يعقوب ايضا قبل موته مباشرة ( اثناء مباركته لابنائه ) الاتى :
تكوين 49

1 وَدَعَا يَعْقُوبُ بَنِيهِ وَقَالَ: «اجْتَمِعُوا لِانْبِئَكُمْ بِمَا يُصِيبُكُمْ فِي اخِرِ الايَّامِ. 
2 اجْتَمِعُوا وَاسْمَعُوا يَا بَنِي يَعْقُوبَ وَاصْغُوا الَى اسْرَائِيلَ ابِيكُمْ. 
..........
5 شَمْعُونُ وَلاوِي اخَوَانِ. الاتُ ظُلْمٍ سُيُوفُهُمَا. 
6 فِي مَجْلِسِهِمَا لا تَدْخُلُ نَفْسِي. بِمَجْمَعِهِمَا لا تَتَّحِدُ كَرَامَتِي. لانَّهُمَا فِي غَضَبِهِمَا قَتَلا انْسَانا وَفِي رِضَاهُمَا عَرْقَبَا ثَوْرا. 
7 مَلْعُونٌ غَضَبُهُمَا فَانَّهُ شَدِيدٌ وَسَخَطُهُمَا فَانَّهُ قَاسٍ. اقَسِّمُهُمَا فِي يَعْقُوبَ وَافَرِّقُهُمَا فِي اسْرَائِيلَ. 

الامر لا يحتاج الى تعليق ..
هذا الحدث هو ضد ارادة الله .. فيعقوب تفاجأ بما فعله ابنيه . وكره فعلتهما .. ولعنهما .
الكتاب المقدس يجيب عزيزى .


هل رأيت ما يفعل المسلمين .. يقتطعون الكلام ليفتروا على الله , فيقرأ البسطاء الكلام ويصدقون .
هذا هو رابط الكتاب المقدس
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/
اتمنى ان تقرأه بنفسك


----------



## yousef5 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الاصحاح كاملا . وسأتركك لتجيب على سؤالك
> 
> 1 وَخَرَجَتْ دِينَةُ ابْنَةُ لَيْئَةَ الَّتِي وَلَدَتْهَا لِيَعْقُوبَ لِتَنْظُرَ بَنَاتِ الارْضِ
> 2 فَرَاهَا شَكِيمُ ابْنُ حَمُورَ الْحِوِّيِّ رَئِيسِ الارْضِ وَاخَذَهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَاذَلَّهَا.
> ...




تمام يا اخي 


ماذا عن النصين الاخرين


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2010)

> انا اريد تفسير هذين النصين الثالث جاء بالخطاء
> ( حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها الى الصلح فان اجابتك الى الصلح و فتحت لك فكل الشعب الساكن فيها يصبح عبيدا لكم و ان لم تسالمك بل عملت معك حربا فحاصرها و اذا دفعها الرب الهك الى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف و اما النساء و الاطفال و البهائم و كل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك و تاكل غنيمة اعدائك التي اعطاك الرب الهك هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن البعيدة منك جدا. )
> 
> ( و أما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب الهك نصيبا فلا تستبق منها نسمة ما ، بل تحرمها تحريما الحثيين و الاموريين و الكنعانيين و الفرزيين و الحويين و اليبوسيين كما امرك الرب الهك لكي لا يعلموكم ان تعملوا حسب جميع ارجاسهم التي عملوا لالهتهم فتخطئوا الى الرب الهكم ).



اولا : ده نص واحد مش نصين .. تجده فى تثنية 20

هل تعلم اولا ان من ضمن الوصايا العشر . وصية ( لا تقتل ) ؟؟
بص .. هذا تشريع لشعب اسرائيل فى حالة الحرب .
وكما قلت ووضحت فى موضوع العبودية .. فالهدف من الحرب هو الدفاع عن اسرائيل من الفناء ( بسبب شر الشعوب المجاورة ) او حمايتها من الزيغان .

وهذا واضح فى النص نفسه . ( انظر الملون باللون الاحمر فى الايات ) فكما قلنا الهدف هو الحفاظ عليهم حتى يجئ المسيا منهم .. وبه يتم الخلاص للجميع . 
اديك مثل ..
اب عنده ابنين .. واحد طيب ( اسرائيل ) .. وواحد شرير ( الامم ) .. الاب يعيش مع ابنه الطيب بينما الشرير فهو هجرهم من زمان
وفى يوم شاف الاب الابن الشرير بيحاول يأذى ابنه الطيب ويموته .. رد فعل الاب  هو انه سيحاول انقاذ الابن الطيب ولو استدعى الامر فانه قد يقتل الابن الشرير .

هذا ببساطة ما حدث فى العهد القديم ..

ركز معايا جدا دلوقتى .
الله امرهم انهم فى حالة الحرب يستعبدوهم ( وقلنا ليه فوق ) .. ولكن لو رفضوا الصلح وارادوا القتال ,.. تبدأ الحرب والرب سيكون مع شعبه فى تلك الحالة .

نقطة اخرى .. ماذا تعرف عن تلك الشعوب المحيطة بهم .. هم شعوب تفننوا فى الفجور .. كانوا يقدمون الاطفال للمحرقة لالهتهم الوثنية .. مجرد صلاتهم لالهتهم الوثنية كانت تعنى زنى جماعى امام الصنم .. كانوا يأكلون اطيب الطعام وعندما يشبعون يضعون اصابعهم داخل فمهم فيرجعون كل طعامهم فيتناولون اصناف اخرى من الاكل )
شعوب فى قمة الفجور .. 
واسرائيل كما قال الله هو شعب غليظ الرقبة سهل الزيغان .. فكان على الله حمايته من الاخرين .. ليس هذا فقط بل حمايته من نفسه ..
انظر ماذا فعل اليهود اثناء وجود موسى فى جبل سيناء
خروج 32
1 وَلَمَّا رَاى الشَّعْبُ انَّ مُوسَى ابْطَا فِي النُّزُولِ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ اجْتَمَعَ الشَّعْبُ عَلَى هَارُونَ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «قُمِ اصْنَعْ لَنَا الِهَةً تَسِيرُ امَامَنَا لانَّ هَذَا مُوسَى الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي اصْعَدَنَا مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ لا نَعْلَمُ مَاذَا اصَابَهُ». 
2 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ: «انْزِعُوا اقْرَاطَ الذَّهَبِ الَّتِي فِي اذَانِ نِسَائِكُمْ وَبَنِيكُمْ وَبَنَاتِكُمْ وَاتُونِي بِهَا». 
3 فَنَزَعَ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ اقْرَاطَ الذَّهَبِ الَّتِي فِي اذَانِهِمْ وَاتُوا بِهَا الَى هَارُونَ. 
4 فَاخَذَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ ايْدِيهِمْ وَصَوَّرَهُ بِالْازْمِيلِ وَصَنَعَهُ عِجْلا مَسْبُوكا. فَقَالُوا: «هَذِهِ الِهَتُكَ يَا اسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي اصْعَدَتْكَ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ!» 
5 فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ هَارُونُ بَنَى مَذْبَحا امَامَهُ وَنَادَى هَارُونُ وَقَالَ: «غَدا عِيدٌ لِلرَّبِّ». 
6 فَبَكَّرُوا فِي الْغَدِ وَاصْعَدُوا مُحْرَقَاتٍ وَقَدَّمُوا ذَبَائِحَ سَلامَةٍ. وَجَلَسَ الشَّعْبُ لِلاكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ ثُمَّ قَامُوا لِلَّعِبِ. 
7 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبِ انْزِلْ! لانَّهُ قَدْ فَسَدَ شَعْبُكَ الَّذِي اصْعَدْتَهُ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ. 
8 زَاغُوا سَرِيعا عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي اوْصَيْتُهُمْ بِهِ. صَنَعُوا لَهُمْ عِجْلا مَسْبُوكا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَذَبَحُوا لَهُ وَقَالُوا: هَذِهِ الِهَتُكَ يَا اسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي اصْعَدَتْكَ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ». 
9 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «رَايْتُ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ وَاذَا هُوَ شَعْبٌ صُلْبُ الرَّقَبَةِ. 
......................
19 وَكَانَ عِنْدَمَا اقْتَرَبَ الَى الْمَحَلَّةِ انَّهُ ابْصَرَ الْعِجْلَ وَالرَّقْصَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ مُوسَى وَطَرَحَ اللَّوْحَيْنِ مِنْ يَدَيْهِ وَكَسَّرَهُمَا فِي اسْفَلِ الْجَبَلِ 
20 ثُمَّ اخَذَ الْعِجْلَ الَّذِي صَنَعُوا وَاحْرَقَهُ بِالنَّارِ وَطَحَنَهُ حَتَّى صَارَ نَاعِما وَذَرَّاهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمَاءِ وَسَقَى بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ. 
21 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِهَارُونَ: «مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ حَتَّى جَلَبْتَ عَلَيْهِ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً؟» 
22 فَقَالَ هَارُونُ: «لا يَحْمَ غَضَبُ سَيِّدِي! انْتَ تَعْرِفُ الشَّعْبَ انَّهُ شِرِّيرٌ. 
23 فَقَالُوا لِيَ: اصْنَعْ لَنَا الِهَةً تَسِيرُ امَامَنَا. لانَّ هَذَا مُوسَى الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي اصْعَدَنَا مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ لا نَعْلَمُ مَاذَا اصَابَهُ. 
24 فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: مَنْ لَهُ ذَهَبٌ فَلْيَنْزِعْهُ وَيُعْطِنِي. فَطَرَحْتُهُ فِي النَّارِ فَخَرَجَ هَذَا الْعِجْلُ». 
25 وَلَمَّا رَاى مُوسَى الشَّعْبَ انَّهُ مُعَرًّى (لانَّ هَارُونَ كَانَ قَدْ عَرَّاهُ لِلْهُزْءِ بَيْنَ مُقَاوِمِيهِ) 
26 وَقَفَ مُوسَى فِي بَابِ الْمَحَلَّةِ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لِلرَّبِّ فَالَيَّ!» فَاجْتَمَعَ الَيْهِ جَمِيعُ بَنِي لاوِي. 
27 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ الَهُ اسْرَائِيلَ: ضَعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ سَيْفَهُ عَلَى فَخِْذِهِ وَمُرُّوا وَارْجِعُوا مِنْ بَابٍ الَى بَابٍ فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ وَاقْتُلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ اخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ». 
*28 فَفَعَلَ بَنُو لاوِي بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. وَوَقَعَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاثَةِ الافِ رَجُلٍ. 
*

وكثيرا ما اصاب الله شعب اسرائيل بالوبأ .. لينقذهم من انفسهم . لان زيغانهم يعنى ان المسيح لن يأتى وهذا يعنى سقوط كل الجنس البشرى .

وبفضل الله وما فعله قديما مع اسرائيل .. جاء المسيح .. نلنا الخلاص . 
اصبحت انا من ضمن المستفيدين من عملية الخلاص 
فعملية القتل التى تمت .. كانت من اجلى ومن اجلك ومن اجل الجميع . 
فالله ضحى بالقليل الشرير الفاجر الذى تحدى الله من اجل بلايين البشر التى تعيش الان والتى سوف تجئ .

الله لا يكره الامم عزيزى ..
فحب الله للامم وضح جدا فى العهد القديم  فمثلا نرى الله بعث يونان النبى ( اقرأ سفر يونان ) الى بابل ليأمرهم بان يتوبوا ويعرفوا ان اله اسرائيل هو الله الحقيقى .. فتابوا ولم يهلكوا .
والعهد القديم ملئ بالنبوات التى بشر الله فيها بمجئ الامم له .. وهذة النبوات تحققت بالحرف بعد مجئ المسيح 
( انا عملت بحث فى الموضوع ده .. لو تحبه قولى )

عندما نفسر نص .. لا ننظر لكلمات فقط .. بل ننظر لفكر الله  الموجود داخل جميع اسفار الكتاب المقدس .

هذا كان فى العهد القديم ...
اما العهد الجديد ... وبعد مجئ المسيح من شعب اسرائيل
قال المسيح صراحة .

39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 
40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 
41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ. 
42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ. 
43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 
44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 
46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 
47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 
48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. 

مكملا بذلك شريعة موسى التى قالت ( لاتقتل) موضحا انه لم يخالف السابق وانما سمى وارتفع به .

هل فهمت يا عزيزى ان فى الامر لا يوجد عنصرية تماما .. بل يوجد حرص من الله على انقاذ البشر مهما كانت النتيجة ؟؟


----------



## yousef5 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم الغريب ان هناك وصيه تقول لا تقتل ومع ذلك الايه تامر بالقتل والقتل الجماعي فكيف حتي لو كانت حرب فلماذا القتل الجماعي وحتي الرضع كما في هذه الايه 
*[font=&quot][/font]* *[font=&quot]و قال صموئيل لشاول اياي ارسل الرب لمسحك ملكا على شعبه اسرائيل و الان فاسمع صوت كلام الرب.هكذا يقول رب الجنود اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. فالان اذهب و اضرب عماليق و حرموا كل ما له و لا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا و امراة طفلا و رضيعا بقرا و غنما جملا و حمارا. فاستحضر شاول الشعب و عده في طلايم مئتي الف راجل و عشرة الاف رجل من يهوذا.[/font]*

*[font=&quot][/font]*
*[font=&quot]اباده جماعيه 
[/font]*

*[font=&quot][/font]*
*[font=&quot]هل لم يكن هناك حل و طريقه افضل من هذا ؟[/font]*

*[font=&quot][/font]*
*[font=&quot]
[/font]*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2010)

> نعم الغريب ان هناك وصيه تقول لا تقتل ومع ذلك الايه تامر بالقتل والقتل الجماعي فكيف حتي لو كانت حرب فلماذا القتل الجماعي وحتي الرضع كما في هذه الايه
> *[font=&quot]و قال صموئيل لشاول اياي ارسل الرب لمسحك ملكا على شعبه اسرائيل و الان فاسمع صوت كلام الرب.هكذا يقول رب الجنود اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. فالان اذهب و اضرب عماليق و حرموا كل ما له و لا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا و امراة طفلا و رضيعا بقرا و غنما جملا و حمارا. فاستحضر شاول الشعب و عده في طلايم مئتي الف راجل و عشرة الاف رجل من يهوذا.[/font]*
> 
> 
> ...


1- الاطفال الرضع .. الاطفال شربوا النجاية من والديهم .. والرضع سينمون ليكبروا ليصبحوا مثل قومهم ( قمة الفجور ) .
2- الحيوانات .. هل تعرف انهم كانوا يستخدمون الحيوانات لممارسة الزنا كنوع مختلف من الزنا للاستمتاع  .
الحيوانات تنجست من كثرة فجورهم 

*[font=&quot]






[font=&quot]هل لم يكن هناك حل و طريقه افضل من هذا ؟[/font]

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/font]*
حل من 2
اما هلاك هذا الشعب الفاجر ( الداعى الغير للفجور ) .. وهذا يعنى بقاء شعبه محفوظ ومجئ المسيح وانقاذ البشر
او
ان لا يأمرهم بالمهاجمة .. فيبقى الشعب فى مكانه .. يزوغ اسرائيل .. لا يأتى المسيح .. لا يتبقى فى الارض كلها من يعرف الله .. تولد انت وانا فى هذا العصر .. ربما نجد انفسنا فى اسر فاجرة ونصبح زيهم .. وهذا يعنى هلاك كل الجنس البشرى

هل تظن مثلا .ان الله يكلم شعب عماليق ويقولهم ابعدوا عن شعب الله ..
عزيزى ,, الله يكلم الانبياء .. وحتى الانبياء هم غير كاملين اطلاقا امامه ,, فكيف يتكلم الله معهم .

هل تعرف ان هذة الشعوب قد قال عنها بولس الرسول
29 مَمْلُوئِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ وَزِناً وَشَرٍّ وَطَمَعٍ وَخُبْثٍ مَشْحُونِينَ حَسَداً وَقَتْلاً وَخِصَاماً وَمَكْراً وَسُوءاً 
30 نَمَّامِينَ مُفْتَرِينَ مُبْغِضِينَ لِلَّهِ ثَالِبِينَ مُتَعَظِّمِينَ مُدَّعِينَ مُبْتَدِعِينَ شُرُوراً غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ 
31 بِلاَ فَهْمٍ وَلاَ عَهْدٍ وَلاَ حُنُوٍّ وَلاَ رِضىً وَلاَ رَحْمَةٍ. 
32 الَّذِينَ إِذْ عَرَفُوا حُكْمَ اللهِ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ يَسْتَوْجِبُونَ الْمَوْتَ لاَ يَفْعَلُونَهَا فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يُسَرُّونَ بِالَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ!

كانوا يعرفون اله اسرائيل وانه يعمل المعجزات مع بنى اسرائيل .. ولكنهم لم يريدوا ان يعرفوه ,, 
عرفوا ان الله طاهر لا يحب الزنا او ... ، ففعلوها عندا فيه وجروا شعبه لفعلها .


----------



## أَمَة (17 ديسمبر 2010)

توضيح رائع يا ابن الملك يستحق التقدير.

الرب يزيدك نعمة فوق نعمة ليتمجد اسمه القدوس في حياتك وأعمالك.


----------



## fredyyy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا فعلا *نقله من موقع* لكي افهم منكم فما المشكله
> مش *عارف اجيب الاصحاح* اذا بصراحه


 

*نقلك من مواقع ... ُيفسد ذهنك *

*لكننا ننتظر صياغة للموضوعات التي تشاهدها بعد قراءة الشواهد الكتابية *

*لنرد على تساؤلاتك من خلال الآيات الكتابية ... وليس من مواقع هي كلام الناس *

*وإذا كنت لا تعرف أين الآيات الخاصة بموضوعك في الكتاب ... لا تهين نفسك بمناقشة موضوع لا تعلم عن أصل نصوصة شيئًا *


*لن نسمح لأحد بإهانة الله بوصف أعماله بالعنصرية *

*فقضاء الله على الأشرار ... ليس عنصرية *

*فعدما ُيقرر الله قضاء بالموت تجاه شعب* ( دون الدخول في تفاصيل ) 

*فالله وحده يعلم مدى شر هذا الشعب *
*والله وحده له حرية إختيار طريقة العقاب *
*والله وحده له حرية إختيار توقيت وزمن العقاب *
*ومَن الذي يتم بواسطته تنفيذ ذلك العقاب على هذا الشعب دون غيره *

*الله لا يحابي لشعب دون آخر *

*لقد أسقط الله أسوار أريحه ... لكن بقيت إمرأة آمنت بعظمة الله القدير* رغم أنها كانت شريرة 

*لقد هلك عاخان إبن كرمي* ( واحد من بني إسرائيل ) *لأنه تعد وصية الرب وأخذ من المُحرَّم *

*لقد هلكت سدوم وعمورة على يد ملاكين *
*وكان ممكناً أن يطلب الرب من إبراهيم فعل هذا*
التكوين 19 : 24 ​فَامْطَرَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ كِبْرِيتا وَنَارا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. 
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/19​*لقد كان هناك قضاء فوري على إبنا هارون لتقديمهما نار غريبة لم يأمر بها الرب *
اللاويين : 10 ​1 وَاخَذَ *ابْنَا هَارُونَ نَادَابُ وَابِيهُو* كُلٌّ مِنْهُمَا مِجْمَرَتَهُ وَجَعَلا فِيهِمَا نَارا وَوَضَعَا عَلَيْهَا بَخُورا وَقَرَّبَا امَامَ الرَّبِّ *نَارا غَرِيبَةً* لَمْ يَامُرْهُمَا بِهَا. 
2 فَخَرَجَتْ نَارٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ وَاكَلَتْهُمَا فَمَاتَا امَامَ الرَّبِّ. 
3 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِهَارُونَ: «هَذَا مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ قَائِلا:* فِي الْقَرِيبِينَ مِنِّي اتَقَدَّسُ* وَامَامَ جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ اتَمَجَّدُ». فَصَمَتَ هَارُونُ. 
​*لقد هلك أولاد عالي الكاهن لتعديهم وصية الرب *

*إذًا الله لا يوجه قضائه على شعب بعينه بل على الكل دون محاباه *

**** فقط في كل مرة يوجد إختلاف في الوسيلة ... وفي التوقيت ... ومن يستخدمه الرب *


----------



## fredyyy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> نعم الغريب ان هناك وصيه تقول لا تقتل
> ومع ذلك الايه تامر بالقتل والقتل الجماعي
> *[font=&quot]*





yousef5 قال:


> *[font=&quot]هل لم يكن هناك حل و طريقه افضل من هذا ؟[/font]*


 

*نعم توجد وصيه تقول لا تقتل* 

*لكن هناك فرق بين أن يقتل انسان انسان آخر ... بدافع شخصي *

*وأن ُيصدر الله حكم الموت على انسان أو ُأمة أو شعب لأنهم تعدوا وصاياه *

*لقد طلب الرب دم هابيل من قايين *

*لكن ُقتل كل من عَبَدَ العجل الذهبي وتحول عن عبادة الرب *

*فسواء كان الموت لفرد أو جماعة *
*إسأل عن خطيتهم لكي لا تقع فيها *
*ولا تسأل لماذا لماذا قُتِلوا ... وتلوم الله على قضائه *

*أنظر تلك الآية *
*لم يقضي الرب على الأموريين في ذلك الوقت لماذا ... لأن مكيال شرهم لم يكتمل بعد *
التكوين 15 : 16 
....... لانَّ *ذَنْبَ* الامُورِيِّينَ *لَيْسَ الَى الآنَ كَامِلا*.
​*الله عادل ... ولن نُعلِّمه ... كيف يكون عادل ... فقط ثق في عدله *

*وإن كنت تخاف الموت ... أهرب من قضاء الموت *
*إلى الغفران بدم المسيح ... فلا ُيحكم عليك بالموت ... بل تكون لك الحياة الأبدية *

​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> نعم الغريب ان هناك وصيه تقول لا تقتل ومع ذلك الايه تامر بالقتل والقتل الجماعي فكيف حتي لو كانت حرب فلماذا القتل الجماعي وحتي الرضع كما في هذه الايه
> *[font=&quot]و قال صموئيل لشاول اياي ارسل الرب لمسحك ملكا على شعبه اسرائيل و الان فاسمع صوت كلام الرب.هكذا يقول رب الجنود اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. فالان اذهب و اضرب عماليق و حرموا كل ما له و لا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا و امراة طفلا و رضيعا بقرا و غنما جملا و حمارا. فاستحضر شاول الشعب و عده في طلايم مئتي الف راجل و عشرة الاف رجل من يهوذا.[/font]*
> 
> 
> ...



*يوسف ياغالى طبعا الرد لآبن الملك رد رائع 

بس انت حتى الاية الى جايبها بتجاوب عليك الرب بيقول انه افتقد الى عمله عماليق فى شعب اسرائيل 

عزيزى عماليق هو الى ابتدا بالهجوم

ثانيا : الله كان بيستخدم طرق مختلفة لانزال القضاء على الشعوب الفاجرة مثل الطوفان وحريق سدوم وعمورة وفى مرات اخرى استخدم الشعب لانزال قضاءة على الشعوب الفاجرة 

ياغالى انت متعرفش الشعوب ديه كانت عايشة ازاى كان من ضمن العبادات الوثنية ممارسات للزنى الجماعى فى المعابد ف الى جانب الفجور يوجد ايضا امراض منتشرة بينهم بسبب هذا الفجور 

لكن شوف ياغالى الرب نفسه قال ايه لابراهيم الى جه من نسله شعب اسرائيل فى تكوين 15 : 13 

"فقال لآبرام اعلم يقينا أن نسلك سيكون غريبا فى أرض ليست لهم ويستعبدون لهم فيذلونهم أربع مئة سنة ثم الآمة التى يساعبدون لها أنا أدينها وبعد ذلك يخرجون بأملاك جزيلة وأما أنت فتمضى الى أبائك بسلام وتدفن بشيبة صالحة وفى الجيل الرابع يرجعون الى ههنا لآن ذنب الآموريين ليس الى الآن كاملا"

الله هنا أعطى وعد لآبراهيم انه سيعطى الارض كميراث لنسل ابراهيم ولكن يعطيها لهم فى الجيل الرابع لماذا ؟

لان ذنب الاموريين (الامم سكان الارض الاصليين )لم يكتمل بعد

اذا هذة الحروب كانت قضاء من الرب على الشعوب الفاجرة والرب انتظر على هذة الشعوب حتى الجيل الرابع لشعبة اسرائيل 

ثم هذة الحروب كانت حروب لاتتعدى الزمن والمكان التى تمت فيه فلايوجد اى تشريع الهى يشرع ان شعب اسرائيل فى حالة حرب دائمة مع الغير اى ان هذة الحروب هى حالات خاصة للشعوب التى تمت معها والزمن الذى تمت فيه 

فلا يوجد تشريع ابدى بالحرب 

كما أن هذة الحروب لم تكن لنشر دين او عقيدة 

والرب تعامل مع شعبة بنفس الطريقة الذى يخطئ امام الله ويعبد الهة اخرى ويفجر سواء من اسرائيل او الامم يكون مستوجب حكم وقضاء الله اقرا سفر القضاة لتعرف كم مرة سلم الرب نفسه اسرائيل لايدى اعدائهم بسبب فجور شعب اسرائيل 

انظر فى سفر التثنية 30 : 15 - 18 

"انظر قد جعلت اليوم قدامك الحيوة والخير والموت والشر بما أنى اوصيتك اليوم أن تحب الرب الهك وتسلك فى طرقه وتحفظ وصاياه وفرائضه وأحكامه لكى تحيا وتنمو ويباركك الرب الهك فى الآرض التى أنت داخل اليها لتمتلكها فان أنصرف قلبك ولم تسمع بل غويت وسجدت لالهه أخرى وعبدتها فأنى أنبئكم اليوم أنكم لا محالة تهلكون "

الله هنا بيحذر شعبة اسرائيل انه لو عبد الهه اخرى وعاش فى الفجور زى باقى الشعوب هيهلك زيهم لا محالة 


*


----------

